# Which Outback Is Right?



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

I just traded my '03 Dodge Dakota for an '05 F250 SD Powerstroke, 4 door (gotta love the 'employee discount' program!) We are looking at getting our first TT. My wife and I really like the 26RS for the 4 bunk feature for our small but (hopefully) growing family. Seems like a great option for the kids. We also have looked at the 23 RS and the 25 RS-S. I really like the 28 RS-S, but fear it might be a bit long for my first TT, especially here in Western Oregon with the Cascades looming over me. But the side slide looks great, especially if other adults come with us. 
Any suggestion/recommendations? We will use it mostly on long weekends, over at the coast or in Central Oregon. Maybe 10 trips per year or so. I can see us bringing kids, maybe another couple and their kids.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

NJDevilsFan said:


> I just traded my '03 Dodge Dakota for an '05 F250 SD Powerstroke, 4 door (gotta love the 'employee discount' program!) We are looking at getting our first TT. My wife and I really like the 26RS for the 4 bunk feature for our small but (hopefully) growing family. Seems like a great option for the kids. We also have looked at the 23 RS and the 25 RS-S. I really like the 28 RS-S, but fear it might be a bit long for my first TT, especially here in Western Oregon with the Cascades looming over me. But the side slide looks great, especially if other adults come with us.
> Any suggestion/recommendations? We will use it mostly on long weekends, over at the coast or in Central Oregon. Maybe 10 trips per year or so. I can see us bringing kids, maybe another couple and their kids.
> [snapback]46679[/snapback]​


We bought the 28RSS in May an love it. Our kids love the bunk beds and have even taken it on a couples weekend and the other couple said the bunks were really comfortable. With your new truck I doubt you will even now it is behind you.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The 28 is only a little longer and with the slide in the 28 RSDS (RSS is good but look at the RSDS) it makes it a lot bigger inside. You will get used to it and you can always request pull thru sites. I drove a tractor trailer for over 25 yrs and backing up is easy but I even ask for pull thru sites, its just easier.

Go with what your comfortable with tho.

Good Luck and welcome.

John

NJ Devils? where are you?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You have plenty of truck for the 26 RS, and you are right, it is a great size for getting into most camp sites and a growing family (we love ours). However, if you want to tailor the trailer to the truck, I would also recommend the 28 RSDS. Beautiful unit, lots of interior room (and quite a bit more $$ than the 26 RS). It is three feet longer, however, so you must also consider storage and the campsites available in your area.

Good luck on your decision.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NJ,

I would also suggest a good long look at the 28RS-DS.

We live in the Beaverton area, and most all of our camping is either the Oregon coast or central Oregon. We have no problem getting into anyplace we have tried.
Our rig overall (Truck / Trailer / Rear slide extended) is 55 feet. You may be another 2 feet longer with the F-250, so there are some limitations for site length. On the other hand, with the rear slide you can hang at least five past the end of the site driveway (assuming there are no trees in the way!).

Your truck will easily pull any Outback out there. We pull our 28RS-DS with a 1/2 ton Titan gas burner, and have no issues. As far as size is concerned, you will get used to it pretty quickly. We went from a Coleman pop-up to this, and yes it was a little intimidating. But it is not at all difficult if you just take your time and use your noggin'. Also, even though the 28 is a couple (OK, four) feet longer than the 26, By the time you look at your overall towing length, it is not going to make much difference.

By the way, welcome to Outbackers! Hope to see you on the road. We can never have too many Outbacks around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I will have to agree with the longer camper. We went looking for a smaller one and ended up buying a 27RSDS (not enough beds for you). One word of advice...
They look big inside when it is just 3 or 4 people but on a rainy day, at a campground, the get really small really quick. The lenght when towing will not make much of a difference, once you get the hang of towing a long trailer, the 3 or 4 feet of difference is no big deal.

Welcome to the site and good luck with your decision.

Gary

PS to all of the folks from Oregon.....does all of it look like the photo in PDX Doug reply??? If it does I really need to move there!!!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

What they said.

Knowing what I now know about the Outbacks, and if I were in your position, I would also look at the 28 RSDS model. To be honest, I would also look at the 5er's but they may be more then you are willing to tow. I have two kids that like to bring friends and having the four bunks has been sweet.

Good luck and if you set your rig up properly you will be fine with a 28'er. Just take you time and you will get used to it in no time. I went from my pop-up to the 28 and was a bit nervous at first but I am fine now and I don't the TV you will have.

Happy Camping


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Go BIG...








Especially if your family is growing. You will think back and say..
"why didn't I get the bigger one"








As your family grows so does their "stuff" you will 
appreciate the extra room when that time comes.

JMHO
MaeJae

P.S. Funny thing is we had a 2000 F250 SuperCrew PSD towing a large COLEMAN pop-up.
We traded the 250 (lotta miles and trouble) for an Expedition. About 4 months later we sold the pop-up and got the 27RSDS....
Go figure


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

To build on what Gary said...

We were camping with 2 other families earlier this spring, and one evening when the weather was bad, we had 12 people in our Outback. Six kids and six adults.

The amazing thing is, we did not feel at all crowded! The kids stayed up front in the bunk room playing, while the rest of us played cards at the dinette and lounged on the sofa. Later the kids came back to watch a movie, but even then no one felt like a sardine.

I guess the greatest testimonial to this, is that our friends Todd and Diane went out the next week and traded their 26 foot other guys brand trailer on a 28RS-DS identical to ours!









Note to Gary: Yes, all of Oregon does look like this. Some of it is coastline. Some mountains. Some high desert. Some lush and fertile valley (we make a mean Pinot Noir here!). But it is ALL beautiful!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Have to agree with most everyone here...go for the biggest you can. My 28bhs is our first TT and we love it..Took 2 times pulling it to get used to it but after that it is alot easier.

PS: sorry to hear you are a Devils Fan ....







.... GO FLYERS!!!!!!!

Good luck finding your TT...Hope to see ya on the road soon!!!!!


----------



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The 28 is only a little longer and with the slide in the 28 RSDS (RSS is good but look at the RSDS) it makes it a lot bigger inside. You will get used to it and you can always request pull thru sites. I drove a tractor trailer for over 25 yrs and backing up is easy but I even ask for pull thru sites, its just easier.
> 
> Go with what your comfortable with tho.
> 
> ...


I live in Eugene, OR for the last 3 years, but I was born and raised 15 miles from the Meadowlands in Paramus, NJ.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If you want one with bunks my vote would go to the 28rsds if you get the 26rs you lose the table under the rear slide while on the road so pulling over for a quick bite for lunch is a pain (we had a 26rs sold it mainly for that reason). On the other hand your truck should be able to pull at least one maybe two of any Outback made. Good Luck.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

As already mentioned, your new truck can pull any size Outback with ease. And as far as the mighty Cascades go, your F250 Powerstroke will flatten them like they are little hills. So don't let the terrain dissuade you. I also agree that the additional length of the 28 can be easily managed once you have some towing time under your belt.









Bill


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Ditto with everyone else. The F250 pulls the 28rsds great, even over the Colorado Mtns









So power is no longer an issue, select the trailer that better fits your lifestyle!!

Good luck!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

dude -- it looks like everyone is telling you to go bigger ... I for one will tell you to go smaller... the 23RS is PERFECT for us... and we have a blast in it ...

but one thing to consider is YOU --- what are you going to be using it for --

my family and I are outdoor people -- we use the trailer for sleeping, cooking and shelter... some of the others use it like an home away from home... you have to ask yourself what is enough for you -- for me it was the 23RS -- and we love it....


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we too went from a popup to the 28bhs, i thought it was to much trailer, but when we went on our shakedown trip i said, self this is just the right outback for us. i could not imagine being in a smaller one now.
bigger is better









darrel


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We also went from a pop-up to a 28RSS and love it. The drive home was white knuckles, but after a couple of trips and adjusting the hitch, it's a breeze. We are happy that we went with the 28RSS. I'd suggest considering the 28 RSDS or RSS. Good luck.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I'll throw in my 2 cents also...

GO BIGGER!

The 26 is very nice, but...kind of tight. Ok, in our opinion, it's too tight. We would absolutely be getting a fifth wheel with slide if we didn't already have so much $ into this one. To me, it's like buying a house...get more footage than you think you'll need because you really will need it in the end.

If looking into TT's again, personally I would go for the 28BHS due to the walk around bed and big slide. Room for the growing family. And the older kids can sleep on the couch and or dinette (really, their pretty comfy).

Welcome and Good Luck! action

PS-to all who have never been to OR/WA---you should really join us (for a visit that is







). No matter where you are in the PNW, it is BEAUTIFUL. Lucky Doug took that picture in my favorite town of all, Cannon Beach. Wonderful and a great RV Park there too. Site 31 is PERFECT!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm also about to purchase a new Outback and am trying to decide between the 25RSS and the 28RSDS.
Aside from the obvious ( # of bunks, difference in length ), we noticed that the 25 only has one little itty bitty compartment for outside storage ( approximately 2' wide, 1' deep, and 1.5' high ), whereas the 28 has a full trailer width pass through storage compartment at the front of the trailer that is approximately 2.5' wide, 1.5'high.
Since this will be our first TT, I don't really know how important outside storage is. I'm sure though, that more is better ... right ?


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

smore said:


> I'm also about to purchase a new Outback and am trying to decide between the 25RSS and the 28RSDS.
> Aside from the obvious ( # of bunks, difference in length ), we noticed that the 25 only has one little itty bitty compartment for outside storage ( approximately 2' wide, 1' deep, and 1.5' high ), whereas the 28 has a full trailer width pass through storage compartment at the front of the trailer that is approximately 2.5' wide, 1.5'high.
> Since this will be our first TT, I don't really know how important outside storage is. I'm sure though, that more is better ... right ?
> [snapback]46792[/snapback]​


Yes Storage is what i think one of the most important thing on a trailer..granted the more stuff you take the heavier the TT will be but myself with 2 little one..3 and 8, they always need a spot for there stuff and then your stuff ends up in the outside storage... Good luck TT hunting its a blast..


----------



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks again for all the great advice. We thought long and hard about it. We ended up getting the 26RS. We looked at a couple and found one that had all the options we wanted: outside water on the cooktop, microwave, outside table, plus we liked the interior. The only 28 we saw was an RS-S and we would have to drive a ways to look at it. The 26 was the last one available for a while. We called around to different dealers and they all said they needed 7 weeks to order one. They are selling fast. We figured a bird in the hand . . . plus, wew really liked this particular one. 
We will take delivery next week. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck!!


----------

